# Proof is in the puddin'- WARNING! Requires a LOT of reading!



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

Ron Unz is a prolific reader who provides reliable accounts. His article reports on books that promote the official Holocaust story and on books that have researched the Holocaust and find facts different from the official story. The best way to get your feet wet on any subject is to see what Ron Unz has to say. Unz, of course, is thorough, because he understands the importance of truth. Reading his articles is like reading a monograph. This one is 18,000 words. It takes committment. You have to really want to know. The alternative is to read the dozen plus books that Unz reports on. So, it is either Unz’s 18,000 words or a couple of million words. I suggest the shortcut that Unz provides. If it spurs your interest, you can start on the books.

Unz’s article begins with a map of Europe showing 15 countries in which any denial of the official Holocaust account, whether true or not, lands the denier in prison.

The Holocaust

The Author of this article

*Paul Craig Roberts* (born April 3, 1939) is an American economist and author. He formerly held a sub-cabinet office in the United States federal government as well as teaching positions at several U.S. universities. He is a promoter of supply-side economics and an opponent of recent U.S. foreign policy, as well as being a holocaust-denier

Roberts received a doctorate from the University of Virginia where he studied under G. Warren Nutter. He subsequently taught at Stanford University and the University of New Mexico before going to work as an analyst and adviser at the United States Congress where he was credited as the primary author of the original draft of the Economic Recovery Tax Act of 1981. He was the United States Assistant Secretary of the Treasury for Economic Policy under President Ronald Reagan and – after leaving government – held the William E. Simon chair in economics at the Center for Strategic and International Studies for ten years and served on several corporate boards. A former associate editor at _The Wall Street Journal_, his articles have also appeared in _The New York Times_ and _Harper's_, and he is the author of more than a dozen books and a number of peer-reviewed papers.

In 1987 Roberts was invested into the Legion of Honour at the rank of _chevalier_ (knight) by President of France François Mitterrand. He is also recipient of the United States Treasury's Meritorious Service Award and the International Journalism Award for Political Analysis from the Mexican Press Club.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2019)

Holocaust denial bullshit.

Move to conspiracy theories please.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> Holocaust denial bullshit.
> 
> Move to conspiracy theories please.


You no reading stupid SOB- it's not a theory and it IS political!


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 8, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Unz’s article begins with a map of Europe showing 15 countries in which any denial of the official Holocaust account, whether true or not, lands the denier in prison.


If the official Holocaust story is perfect and with no flaws.

Then why do so many countries have laws that will send anyone who publicly questions any aspect of the official Holocaust story to prison?   ...


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> If the official Holocaust story is perfect and with no flaws.
> 
> Then why do so many countries have laws that will send anyone who publicly questions any aspect of the official Holocaust story to prison? ...


because of stupid, no reading sons of bithches


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Maxdeath (Dec 8, 2019)

While I don't agree with any one being thrown into jail over stating a difference of opinion I don't agree with a number of crazy ideas also. 
You have the flat earthers, the moon landing was on a movie stage and all the rest.


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 8, 2019)

Belief in the Holocaust myth is no different than believing in Big Foot and the Loch Ness monster.  ...


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> While I don't agree with any one being thrown into jail over stating a difference of opinion I don't agree with a number of crazy ideas also.


Did you read the article? Or did you heed the Warning?

Ron Unz is a Jew, btw. A well read one at that.

Ron Unz - Wikipedia


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 8, 2019)

A behind the scenes cabal of european juden control the political direction and finances of their respective countries. So it was easy for them to pass laws criminalizing any public debate of the official Holocaust story.  ...


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Holocaust denial bullshit.
> ...


No, it's a rabid RWNJ neonazi conspiracy theory.it belongs in the conspiracy theory forum.  if it belongs here at all.


----------



## Maxdeath (Dec 8, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > While I don't agree with any one being thrown into jail over stating a difference of opinion I don't agree with a number of crazy ideas also.
> ...


So you are saying that because he is Jewish that he can't possibly be wrong? If you live on earth you can't possibly be wrong about it being flat right?

I know some that live next to old concentration camps that swear the Germans never did things like that it was all American conspiracy.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> So you are saying that because he is Jewish that he can't possibly be wrong? If you live on earth you can't possibly be wrong about it being flat right?
> 
> I know some that live next to old concentration camps that swear the Germans never did things like that it was all American conspiracy.


Straw men presentations infected with hyperbole (flat earth crap) are indicative of not reading opposing views- so we have to assume you heeded the Warning.

I'll give you opportunity to read some disturbing facts- What Happened to Jews Sent to the Aktion Reinhardt Camps?

Excerpt: 
Establishment historians state that all Jews sent to the Aktion Reinhardt camps of Treblinka, Belzec and Sobibor were exterminated. It is claimed that a handful of strong young Jews were temporarily spared to keep the camps running. All other Jews sent to the Aktion Reinhardt camps were immediately gassed upon arrival without registration.[1]

In his book _Holocaust_, historian Peter Longerich states that 1,274,166 Jews had been killed in the Aktion Reinhardt camps by the end of 1942. Longerich bases his statement on the fact that the Höfle telegram shows that this many Jews had been sent by then to the Aktion Reinhardt camps. Longerich assumes that every Jew sent to the Aktion Reinhardt camps was murdered.[2]

This article will show that the Aktion Reinhardt camps were actually transit camps rather than extermination camps.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

Maxdeath said:


> So you are saying that because he is Jewish that he can't possibly be wrong?


Actually, I said, he is well read AND is a jew-


----------



## The Original Tree (Dec 8, 2019)

*All The Jew Haters Loading up in this Flame Bait Spam!  LMAO!*


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> No, it's a rabid RWNJ neonazi conspiracy theory.it belongs in the conspiracy theory forum. if it belongs here at all.


Who dies and left a brain dead, no reading, son of a bitch in charge of what is or isn't? Like one of your heroes said- you have to read it AFTER you pass it to learn what's in it- reading is a wonderful tool- it broadens your horizons and mind- it opens a whole world of thought- but, hey, remain stupid and a no reading son of a bitch- you have that right-


----------



## The Original Tree (Dec 8, 2019)

*Ding bat.  99% of Conservatives defend Israel and Jews while about 80% of Democrats are Anti-Semite Israel Haters!
*
*Tyrannical Democrats continue to build Alliances with Draconian Islam*
*


Crepitus said:





Gdjjr said:





Crepitus said:



			Holocaust denial bullshit.

Move to conspiracy theories please.
		
Click to expand...

You no reading stupid SOB- it's not a theory and it IS political!
		
Click to expand...

No, it's a rabid RWNJ neonazi conspiracy theory.it belongs in the conspiracy theory forum.  if it belongs here at all.
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> 99% of Conservatives defend Israel and Jews while about 80% of Democrats are Anti-Semite Israel Haters!


Can you cite your sources?


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 8, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Belief in the Holocaust myth is no different than believing in Big Foot and the Loch Ness monster.  ...


Lots of pictures of dead Jews. How many pictures of dead Bigfoots or Loch Ness monsters do we have?


----------



## The Original Tree (Dec 8, 2019)

It’s easy to find:

Tyrannical Democrats continue to build Alliances with Draconian Islam



Gdjjr said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > 99% of Conservatives defend Israel and Jews while about 80% of Democrats are Anti-Semite Israel Haters!
> ...


----------



## Maxdeath (Dec 8, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying that because he is Jewish that he can't possibly be wrong? If you live on earth you can't possibly be wrong about it being flat right?
> ...


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> All The Jew Haters Loading up in this Flame Bait Spam! LMAO!


All the Jew lovers love hyperbole personal attacks- can you provide a difference?

Jews are a small minority that defies the large society and opposes it. Jews care for themselves and disregard the majority and its needs; they have no scruples beyond prescribed by the criminal law; they feel no communality with the majority. Jews do not share communion with majority, and do not appeal to the same deity. Jews prosper when the majority regresses. They are fast to see a break and use it for their advantage. 

One HAS to read, or remain ignorant- 30 second sound bites are not informative.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Tyrannical Democrats continue to build Alliances with Draconian Islam


Anecdotal thread? Really? A source? LOL alrighty then


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

So you are saying that because he is Jewish that he can't possibly be wrong? If you live on earth you can't possibly be wrong about it being flat right?

What I said was, one more time; he is well read- AND a jew- cherry picking for hyperbole is a poor tactic.


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Ron Unz is a prolific reader who provides reliable accounts. His article reports on books that promote the official Holocaust story and on books that have researched the Holocaust and find facts different from the official story. The best way to get your feet wet on any subject is to see what Ron Unz has to say. Unz, of course, is thorough, because he understands the importance of truth. Reading his articles is like reading a monograph. This one is 18,000 words. It takes committment. You have to really want to know. The alternative is to read the dozen plus books that Unz reports on. So, it is either Unz’s 18,000 words or a couple of million words. I suggest the shortcut that Unz provides. If it spurs your interest, you can start on the books.
> 
> Unz’s article begins with a map of Europe showing 15 countries in which any denial of the official Holocaust account, whether true or not, lands the denier in prison.
> 
> ...


I think this sums up what Mr. Roberts thinks of himself, which comes from his article that you provided:

"My interest in The Holocaust is not its truth or falsity. My interest is in the precedent it sets for preventing free inquiry and debate. Other topics are already joining The Holocaust as issues closed to debate. It is obvious that all sorts of interests will seek this protection for their agendas."​"Free inquiry and debate?" All I can say is that I'm sorry Mr. Roberts was wrongfully accused of being a Holocaust denier when he wasn't. However, I find a little concern in freely debating an author who has lied his ass off about the Holocaust with the lie that the Holocaust never occurred, that fewer than the six million Jews who died in camps, and many were disabled for life there by over-zealous guards to have a normal life in their future following the end of WWII.

The people who deny the Holocaust are not particularly fair people, considering the fastidious records kept by the German Army and recovered by Eisenhower's men who tried to make sense of all the recorded killings. How many prisoners died before getting railroaded to places like Auschwitz? The German soldiers were ordered to shoot to kill uncooperative travelers, so quite a few of the deaths likely went unrecorded at the stations the alive Jews to be mass poisoned in the showers arrived at to be done away with in short order to make room for the next group of victims.










Unbelievable? Not.​


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 8, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Lots of pictures of dead Jews. How many pictures of dead Bigfoots or Loch Ness monsters do we have?


The pictures I've seen show naked bodies, which could be Russian soldiers, gypsies, homos, political prisoners, or others who died of disease or starvation towards the end of the war. 

There is nothing to prove they were juden,    ..


----------



## The Original Tree (Dec 8, 2019)

*This thread brought to you by...

“ The I hate Jews, America, Israel Impeachment Network.”

All The Jews All The News!
We Extort, You Decide.

Death to America!
Death To Israel!
Long Live The DemNazi Party!
Long Live Fuhrer Pelosi, Nazi Nadler, & Adolph Schiffler!

If only Adolph Schiffler AKA
Adam Schiff would just grow a mustache!



*


----------



## The Original Tree (Dec 8, 2019)

*Heil Schiffler*!



Gdjjr said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Tyrannical Democrats continue to build Alliances with Draconian Islam
> ...


----------



## The Original Tree (Dec 8, 2019)

Several linked articles appear in that link.





Gdjjr said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Tyrannical Democrats continue to build Alliances with Draconian Islam
> ...


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> I think this sums up what Mr. Roberts thinks of himself, which comes from his article that you provided:
> 
> "My interest in The Holocaust is not its truth or falsity. My interest is in the precedent it sets for preventing free inquiry and debate. Other topics are already joining The Holocaust as issues closed to debate. It is obvious that all sorts of interests will seek this protection for their agendas."
> "Free inquiry and debate?" All I can say is that I'm sorry Mr. Roberts was wrongfully accused of being a Holocaust denier when he wasn't. However, I find a little concern in freely debating an author who has lied his ass off about the Holocaust with the lie that the Holocaust never occurred, that fewer than the six million Jews who died in camps, and many were disabled for life there by over-zealous guards to have a normal life in their future following the end of WWII.
> ...



I see you read about Paul Craig Roberts, but not the article he was talking about- so, you heeded the Warning-

I provided that info for those who worship at the foot of the neocon godvernment- the rest of your witnessing is hyperbole- 

Another story from the Unz Review: Jews are a small minority that defies the large society and opposes it. Jews care for themselves and disregard the majority and its needs; they have no scruples beyond prescribed by the criminal law; they feel no communality with the majority. Jews do not share communion with majority, and do not appeal to the same deity. Jews prosper when the majority regresses. They are fast to see a break and use it for their advantage. 

To just jump in and try to swim will cause one to splash about wildly- I question the veracity of the believers in the US- I question the expressed concern and grief by those who shed no tears for the near genocide committed here on Indians- 


This country has become a laughing stock for one reason. Double Standards.
Read through the thread linked- in that thread, it seems it's perfectly okay to torture people who are *considered* (but not proven) to have terrorist ties. But, there is whining when they torture our military personnel. That coincides with those who refuse to read and consider opposing views and prefer to rely on partisan 30 second sound bites for their opinions. Those being detained came from their own lands- our soldiers invaded their lands, so, who are the terrorists? Our pledge of allegiance is a joke- Liberty and Justice for all means absolutely nothing. The Rule of Laws is a sham. 

There are multiple points here. Double standards is but one, but is indicative of the hypocrisy that is pervasive and rampant in this country. We call ourselves civilized yet praise uncivilized behavior, as long as it's our own or actually, anyone we disagree with. We collectively, through our representative gov't, approve of evil perpetrated in our name. It's amazing that an allegedly educated society doesn't have the knowledge to realize something as simple as begets, begets. Some things cannot be denied. 

This Country was founded on the principle, the philosophy, that "all men are created equal and have certain unalienable rights"- there are no caveats in that principle. Denying or restricting rights while claiming Liberty and Justice for all is an ultimate Double Standard- then we whine and cry when we're considered a laughing stock while boasting how great we are. There's a saying; that dog will bite. Those type sayings come about for a reason. 

Common sense has taken a vacation from the US political scene- logic has taken a vacation from our society- Double Standards has become a religion fueled with ignorance and practiced with zealotry. The godvernment acolytes who worship at the alter of the partisan Double Standard church are determined to have their way (depending on how the wind is blowing on a given day) and agree that Forcing their beliefs, wants and desires on others is the American value system they love.

America: We Have a Problem

Our Double Standards are exemplary in our denial of what happened here and in our near worship of the jews- I find that odd- Who Is Making US Foreign Policy?


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> Several linked articles appear in that link.


And? LINK THEM-


----------



## The Original Tree (Dec 8, 2019)

Go To the thread lazy.





Gdjjr said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > Several linked articles appear in that link.
> ...


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > I think this sums up what Mr. Roberts thinks of himself, which comes from his article that you provided:
> ...


My quote came directly from the article you posted that you claimed he wrote. I didn't retype it, I selected it and transferred it directly to my post and placed it as one would paste a quote, indented style.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's a rabid RWNJ neonazi conspiracy theory.it belongs in the conspiracy theory forum. if it belongs here at all.
> ...


Reading idiot conspiracy theories doesn't "broaden your horizons", it stunts your brain.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Ding bat.  99% of Conservatives defend Israel and Jews while about 80% of Democrats are Anti-Semite Israel Haters!
> *
> *Tyrannical Democrats continue to build Alliances with Draconian Islam*
> *
> ...


That's as much a conspiracy theory as the Holocaust denial.


----------



## The Original Tree (Dec 8, 2019)

*Only The Democrat Party has Proven Anti-Semitism and protects it’s racist
Jew Haters*.





Crepitus said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Ding bat.  99% of Conservatives defend Israel and Jews while about 80% of Democrats are Anti-Semite Israel Haters!
> ...


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2019)

The Original Tree said:


> *Only The Democrat Party has Proven Anti-Semitism and protects it’s racist
> Jew Haters*.
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.  You keep believing that, stumpy.


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Only The Democrat Party has Proven Anti-Semitism and protects it’s racist
> ...


His beliefs are rooted in justice. Yours are not.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...


LMAO!!

No.  His beliefs, like yours, are rooted in conspiracy theories and lies.

It's the conservitard condition.


----------



## beautress (Dec 8, 2019)

Crepitus said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


You should talk when the entire impeachment inquiry is the less and less popular Democrat smarm concealing their proclivities of passing off lies as the truth. I have the distinct feeling the American voters are going to kick your balls off in the next election. In fact, if you keep lying your ass off, your party's losses will take them under the 1/3 level of members in either house.

So keep up the smarm, buster boy. And keep thinking the American people will not catch onto railroading the President into your many traps, when so far, you haven't caught him yet, and will continue to poop around SF Streets farting into the wind.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 8, 2019)

Sunni Man said:


> Lastamender said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of pictures of dead Jews. How many pictures of dead Bigfoots or Loch Ness monsters do we have?
> ...


That is low and evil. Par for the course of someone whose religion says Jews are descendants of apes and pigs and that Islam will kill them all.


----------



## Lastamender (Dec 8, 2019)

Lastamender said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > Lastamender said:
> ...


Sunni man thinks the hatred in Islam for ALL non-Muslims is funny. Nice to know hater.


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 8, 2019)

beautress said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


Lol, you are sadly misinformed.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 9, 2019)

The AEI, a Major Neocon Thinktank, Implicated in the Sackler Family’s Opioid Crisis

My 2017 article on the Sackler family and the unfolding opioid disaster (“*Opioids and the Crisis of the White Working Clas* s”) emphasized the corruption of the academic and medical establishment:

As in _The Culture of Critique_, this was a top-down movement based ultimately on fake science created at the highest levels of the academic medical establishment, motivated by payoffs to a whole host of people ranging from the highest levels of the academic-medical establishment down to sales reps and general practitioner physicians.

Now Tucker Carlson has uncovered another angle intimately tied to our new Jewish elite: the American Enterprise Institute (AEI). The AEI figured prominently in my article “*Neoconservatism as a Jewish Movement*,” published in 2004:


----------



## whitehall (Dec 11, 2019)

Unz has been discredited by the American Spectator" as a fraud and a hypocrite.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 11, 2019)

whitehall said:


> Unz has been discredited by the American Spectator" as a fraud and a hypocrite.


LOL- and? Does that make anything/everything written by others on his site not credible- BTW, The American Spectator is a pro conservative site- UNZ lets anyone who wants publish on his site- it is an ALTERNATIVE learning tool- see a couple things about knowledge: 1) it isn't biased in its origin, and 2) it can manifest itself in ways unimaginable- 

On top of that he's well read- are you? No, you'd rather spew regurgitated crap than open your mind enough to actually read- oh BTW, Paul Craig Roberts served under the Conservative God, Reagan- is he not credible either? LOL-


----------



## whitehall (Dec 12, 2019)

Gdjjr said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > Unz has been discredited by the American Spectator" as a fraud and a hypocrite.
> ...


Don't get crazy about it. My point is that lefties parade Unz around as a typical conservative but other conservatives view him as a weird guy who couldn't get along in a conservative atmosphere.


----------

